# Just got my TTR :) hi all



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Just joined after getting my first TT, which is a green 2001 TTR

it's my first convertible and my first 2 seater so quite a novelty

hi everyone


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Greetings! Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi WesTTR, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum WesTTR


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along.


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome replies 

5 days in now and really pleased, especially since the weather has been kind. Had a few hairdresser comments from the lads at work but to be expected!

Shall start posting some technical Qs soon I think after a bit of searching and researching as I've noticed changes in power delivery sometimes plus a bit of a chuggy start when cold.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Got my head under the bonnet today and found a little tag saying BAM

Nice 

Managed to get sunstroke after a weekend of open top driving!

Might even clean it tomorrow since it's covered in bugs now...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome along to the forum and the ragtop club


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------

